# How bad are they going to let it get with the driver oversaturation?



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago. Every major intersection has not just one Uber/Lyft driver but often three or four. I spent five hours driving all over today and got two pings. One ping was horrible from a 4.6 minimum fare so I declined it.

When does it stop? When you can leave the app on 18 hours a day and get 1-3 pings a day? It seems everyone wants to be a Uber driver. There is some clown who parks in the street in front of my house (taking all the pings so I can't work from my home). His older SUV has a half primer rear bumper. While sitting by a hotel I saw a marked delivery vehicle for a restaurant who also had a Lyft sticker on the back. I opened the app and sure enough, he's a driver. I was driving today and some moron had his rap music blaring so loud you could hear it three blocks away with his windows open and was smoking a cigarette. Yep, I saw a phone mount and saw Uber going. The guy looked like an escaped convict.

I'm just wondering at what point they stop accepting new drivers in a area. NYC definitely has the right idea with capping it. I wish they'd do that here but I know there is no chance.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> The guy looked like an escaped convict.


Why escaped?
They look the same after they serve their time and go free.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> When does it stop?


When you get smart and stop driving for Uber.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Everyone is looking for a side hustle.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> Everyone is looking for a side hustle.


I think that is what it is. Here it is going to turn into just something where you leave the app on at your home and maybe get three pings a day. There won't be any full time drivers at all because in even keeping the app on 18 hours a day you'll be lucky to make $30. It's already like that a lot of days.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Even here in Sacramento, we have a lot of moms, grandmas and just random people doing uber and Lyft now.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I think that is what it is. Here it is going to turn into just something where you leave the app on at your home and maybe get three pings a day. .


What's wrong with that?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Where does it stop ? When they figure out they were sold a bill of goods and quit.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I think that is what it is. Here it is going to turn into just something where you leave the app on at your home and maybe get three pings a day. There won't be any full time drivers at all because in even keeping the app on 18 hours a day you'll be lucky to make $30. It's already like that a lot of days.


That's exactly what they want. They want to make everyone so desperate to the point where every crappy ping gets accepted. If it was up to them all the Select/Black/SUV drivers would join the army of ants, so they could then cut those services and so more pax could get luxury vehicles at bargain prices.

I actually think Uber likes it when it's slow. When it's slow the crappier rides that no one wants during busier times are less likely to be ignored.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago. Every major intersection has not just one Uber/Lyft driver but often three or four. I spent five hours driving all over today and got two pings. One ping was horrible from a 4.6 minimum fare so I declined it.
> 
> When does it stop? When you can leave the app on 18 hours a day and get 1-3 pings a day? It seems everyone wants to be a Uber driver. There is some clown who parks in the street in front of my house (taking all the pings so I can't work from my home). His older SUV has a half primer rear bumper. While sitting by a hotel I saw a marked delivery vehicle for a restaurant who also had a Lyft sticker on the back. I opened the app and sure enough, he's a driver. I was driving today and some moron had his rap music blaring so loud you could hear it three blocks away with his windows open and was smoking a cigarette. Yep, I saw a phone mount and saw Uber going. The guy looked like an escaped convict.
> 
> I'm just wondering at what point they stop accepting new drivers in a area. NYC definitely has the right idea with capping it. I wish they'd do that here but I know there is no chance.


I'm listening to Backman Turner Overdrive singing " You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet" ROFLMAO, JMO


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

NUBER-LE said:


> Even here in Sacramento, we have a lot of moms, grandmas and just random people doing uber and Lyft now.


Totally agree. Everyone wants to drive for 58 cents per mile.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago. Every major intersection has not just one Uber/Lyft driver but often three or four. I spent five hours driving all over today and got two pings. One ping was horrible from a 4.6 minimum fare so I declined it.
> 
> When does it stop? When you can leave the app on 18 hours a day and get 1-3 pings a day? It seems everyone wants to be a Uber driver. There is some clown who parks in the street in front of my house (taking all the pings so I can't work from my home). His older SUV has a half primer rear bumper. While sitting by a hotel I saw a marked delivery vehicle for a restaurant who also had a Lyft sticker on the back. I opened the app and sure enough, he's a driver. I was driving today and some moron had his rap music blaring so loud you could hear it three blocks away with his windows open and was smoking a cigarette. Yep, I saw a phone mount and saw Uber going. The guy looked like an escaped convict.
> 
> I'm just wondering at what point they stop accepting new drivers in a area. NYC definitely has the right idea with capping it. I wish they'd do that here but I know there is no chance.


Papi, you need to try Miami market, so you can understand that you are working in heaven.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Robkaaa said:


> Papi, you need to try Miami market, so you can understand that you are working in heaven.


I guess it could be a little worse here -- if the traffic were worse it would literally be hell. But it is hard to beat 6.5 hours for $16.00 - $10 gas - $3 food = $3 "profit" (before depreciation and wear and tear). That's 46.1 cents per hour.

I drove to the far out areas hoping to get away from the ants. No dice. Ants are all over!! No escape.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I guess it could be a little worse here -- if the traffic were worse it would literally be hell. But it is hard to beat 6.5 hours for $16.50.


You definitely need to visit Miami


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> What's wrong with that?


Lots of bankrupt and homeless full and half time Uber drivers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Robkaaa said:


> Papi,


You had me at papi


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Robkaaa said:


> You definitely need to visit Miami


Damn. Wow. Well I'll go check out the the Miami forum! I gotta see this.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

JMO, it will take regulations to effect real change.

The NYC thing is awesome! Should have capped drivers, not cars, tho. Hope it is repeated around the country.

I think soon some markets will grow some balls and require fingerprinting. U/L will raise heck about how racist it is, but really it is one of the few things that will thin the herd AND slow recruitment.

2019 will be the year of regulations. More and more markets will challenge U/L with new laws and restrictions. Unless they are willing to exit a dozen markets (while trying to do an IPO) they will cave and we will start to see changes for the better.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You had me at papi


Papi is a howdy for Miami


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Lots of bankrupt and homeless full and half time Uber drivers.


Maybe that is the result.
But they are doing nothing wrong by using Uber this way.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Robkaaa said:


> Papi is a howdy for Miami


Papi Chulo.



touberornottouber said:


> In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago. Every major intersection has not just one Uber/Lyft driver but often three or four. I spent five hours driving all over today and got two pings. One ping was horrible from a 4.6 minimum fare so I declined it.
> 
> When does it stop? When you can leave the app on 18 hours a day and get 1-3 pings a day? It seems everyone wants to be a Uber driver. There is some clown who parks in the street in front of my house (taking all the pings so I can't work from my home). His older SUV has a half primer rear bumper. While sitting by a hotel I saw a marked delivery vehicle for a restaurant who also had a Lyft sticker on the back. I opened the app and sure enough, he's a driver. I was driving today and some moron had his rap music blaring so loud you could hear it three blocks away with his windows open and was smoking a cigarette. Yep, I saw a phone mount and saw Uber going. The guy looked like an escaped convict.
> 
> I'm just wondering at what point they stop accepting new drivers in a area. NYC definitely has the right idea with capping it. I wish they'd do that here but I know there is no chance.


Take a picture of the primer paint problem and license plate and report it to Uber that car should not be used for Uber.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Take a picture of the primer paint problem and license plate and report it to Uber that car should not be used for Uber.


I should but that guy ain't got nothing. I don't have the heart.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I guess it could be a little worse here -- if the traffic were worse it would literally be hell. But it is hard to beat 6.5 hours for $16.00 - $10 gas - $3 food = $3 "profit" (before depreciation and wear and tear). That's 46.1 cents per hour.
> 
> I drove to the far out areas hoping to get away from the ants. No dice. Ants are all over!! No escape.


Can you go work in Orlando, the pay is bad but they are busy at least.

-----------------

Do you guys get snowbirds where you drive now, if so it might pick up late October.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Can you go work in Orlando, the pay is bad but they are busy at least.


I could in theory. I even lived in Kissimmee for about a year. I don't know the area that well though and absolutely hate traffic. I've been kind of afraid to work over there to be honest! lol


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I could in theory. I even lived in Kissimmee for about a year. I don't know the area that well though and absolutely hate traffic. I've been kind of afraid to work over there to be honest! lol


You don't have to know the area with Google maps. unless you mean avoiding the bad areas, but still you can pick someone downtown going to a bad area at any time.


----------



## Getmeoutofhere (Aug 8, 2018)

NUBER-LE said:


> Even here in Sacramento, we have a lot of moms, grandmas and just random people doing uber and Lyft now.


I dont get it. What were the rest of you all before doing uber that makes you different or special or more deserving of it than the rest of us???


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Can you go work in Orlando, the pay is bad but they are busy at least.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Do you guys get snowbirds where you drive now, if so it might pick up late October.


Once you factor in the miles to get to Orlando it's not worth it.

Spending 2 hours to pay for the drive to Orlando and half of every fare paying for driving to the pickup...

You can see where this is going?

Unless he's homeless and living out of his car and can just move, there's no point.

And people wonder why i drive a taxi, i swear it's getting to the point where i'm getting MORE FARES driving a taxi than uber drivers get.

Sepetember is the worst month for for-hire driving around here.

Maybe in October business will pick up for you over there, my guess is it's not.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Once you factor in the miles to get to Orlando it's not worth it.
> 
> Spending 2 hours to pay for the drive to Orlando and half of every fare paying for driving to the pickup...
> 
> ...


The second week in September should be the best to go to Disney because that's when school starts nationally and Florida kids started in August. I found this out by accident a few decades ago when I was lucky to plan a trip there and there were no lines on any rides but dont tell anyone


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Getmeoutofhere said:


> I dont get it. What were the rest of you all before doing uber that makes you different or special or more deserving of it than the rest of us???


It's for the same reason most places used to cap the amount of taxis in an area. No one will be able to make anything near a living wage if too many people in one area are doing it. Even the people doing this part time for just an hour a day will often make $0 or $3 (a minimum fare).

Also the quality for the passenger is bound to go down. As I said one guy had an old vehicle with a half primer rear bumper. Another today was in a marked delivery vehicle doing Uber. Another guy was cruising around with all his windows open (no AC?) blaring rap music loud enough to hear it many blocks over while smoking a cigarette (so guess how it smells for the non smoking passenger?). This guy looked like he just got out of prison. I might have even saw a gang tattoo on his arm. I'm not 100% sure.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Once you factor in the miles to get to Orlando it's not worth it.
> 
> Spending 2 hours to pay for the drive to Orlando and half of every fare paying for driving to the pickup...
> 
> ...


It was slower last year too. The difference is this year there are at least three times as many drivers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> The second week in September should be the best to go to Disney because that's when school starts nationally and Florida kids started in August. I found this out by accident a few decades ago when I was lucky to plan a trip there and there were no lines on any rides but dont tell anyone


Yup. 
There's crowd calendars for Disneyland and DisneyWorld that give you historical data on best time to go. 
That week you mentioned is one of the best.
We've gone to DisneyWorld a few times right after Thanksgiving-first week of December. 
Also a great time before the Christmas crowds.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Thinking further about this...

Let's say you are just a part timer who turns the app on only when heading home from your real job. The driver over-saturation gets to the point where on your hour commute home you get a ride about once every three days. 50% of the time the ride is a $3 minimum fare. 25% of the time the ride is under $5. The other 25% of the time it is over $5.

Is it REALLY worth your while to keep doing this even for just that hour every weekday?

Mathematics says most weeks you'll make under $10.

I think this is what we are heading to. There are just way too many drivers. Part of the appeal was being able to just turn on the app to make some money to pay bills. But when there isn't any money to be had it defeats the point entirely -- even for a part timer.

...and here is a BIG THING as well: to do this really you should have rideshare insurance. There is a cost for that. Does your $10 a week cover the cost of the rideshare insurance? At some point this all just becomes so ridiculous...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Thinking further about this...
> 
> Let's say you are just a part timer who turns the app on only when heading home from your real job. The driver over-saturation gets to the point where on your hour commute home you get a ride about once every three days. 50% of the time the ride is a $3 minimum fare. 25% of the time the ride is under $5. The other 25% of the time it is over $5.
> 
> ...


You're looking at it wrong.
The drivers that only do this for their work commute are usually ones that have a longer commute, usually to another city and usually get longer rides.
If they work an hour away and get a $20 ride on their way to work, that's a score! That just paid for his commute to work both ways.

All your posts you have many many reasons why others shouldn't be doing this.
But really, it seems that you shouldn't be doing this.

Believe it or not, this actually works out great for a lot of those part timers you are questioning.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're looking at it wrong.
> The drivers that only do this for their work commute are usually ones that have a longer commute, usually to another city and usually get longer rides.
> If they work an hour away and get a $20 ride on their way to work, that's a score! That just paid for his commute to work both ways.
> 
> ...


It just doesn't seem like that at all here. I get that it may work good for some people in some areas at the moment but the overall trend seems to be reduced earnings per hour EVERYWHERE and that seems to be a fact. It's safe to say that even a part timer doing this today will be earning less per hour a year from now. It's a very safe bet based on historical data.

It doesn't matter if you do this full time or for three hours a week - next year you will be making less per hour from the same amount of work/time. It seems pretty stupid not to even consider that. If you don't care then you aren't doing this for the money.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> It just doesn't seem like that at all here. I get that it may work good for some people in some areas at the moment but the overall trend seems to be reduced earnings per hour EVERYWHERE and that seems to be a fact. It's safe to say that even a part timer doing this today will be earning less per hour a year from now. It's a very safe bet based on historical data.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you do this full time or for three hours a week - next year you will be making less per hour from the same amount of work/time. It seems pretty stupid not to even consider that.


But again, they have to go to work anyway. So they lose zero money if they dont get a ride.
That's the beauty of it. Even a shorty is extra money. They were going to be on the road anyway.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> But again, they have to go to work anyway. So they lose zero money if they dont get a ride.
> That's the beauty of it. Even a shorty is extra money. They were going to be on the road anyway.


Fair enough. I think most will probably try it for a week and then say "forget this" though. I'd be pretty annoyed to be delayed 15-30 minutes getting home just so I could earn $3 from a shorty.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Let's say you are just a part timer who turns the app on only when heading home from your real job. The driver over-saturation gets to the point where on your hour commute home you get a ride about once every three days. 50% of the time the ride is a $3 minimum fare. 25% of the time the ride is under $5. The other 25% of the time it is over $5.
> 
> Is it REALLY worth your while to keep doing this even for just that hour every weekday?


I think so. First of all, the mileage is a tax deduction.

Two or three times a week, I get a ping on my seven mile trip home from my real job. Most of the time it is four or five dollars, but it helps pay for the trip home. Today it was a $25+ fare to the airport, and when I was leaving, I got another ping from a guy whose flight was delayed, so he was going back to his hotel, a mile from my home. I got more than $50, adding about 45 minutes to my commute home.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Real problem is the housing market , that keeps going up , apt rent keeps going up and people have expensive cars with 6-8 year notes

They need extra 30/40 dollars per day.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Honestly.... i should also point out that uber/lyft pay have fallen faster and farther than taxi driver pay has in the last 4 years...


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

There currently is no disincentive to the TNCs saturating any given market. They'll keep burning through drivers but as long as they can replace them, no great worry. They can also seemingly survive any PR hit that has come their way so far from below minimum wage pay to rapey drivers.

The only thing to move the needle on driver saturation would be through either regulation (as MistaT mentioned) or real competition from a new TNC company with enough muscle behind it to make U&L crud their pants and poach their workforce and/or riders. I have a personal fantasy of Google doing something like this as payback for the thievery just before the big IPO. Ah, it's a nice dream...


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Uber will never do anything about over saturation because it's better for Uber. Uber doesn't care that drivers don't get enough rides to make decent money because Uber gets *their* money no matter how many drivers and how slow it is for drivers. In fact, Uber wants too many drivers out there because that means pax never have to wait (and that = more money for Uber).



touberornottouber said:


> I should but that guy ain't got nothing. I don't have the heart.


At least ask him to stop parking in front of your house and taking all your pings.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

As bad as they possibly can. The sign up bonuses in individual markets is usually an indicator.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> Papi, you need to try Miami market, so you can understand that you are working in heaven.


its amusing how I read other markets and the complaints I read about, would make the day of dozens of drivers down here lol



Mista T said:


> JMO, it will take regulations to effect real change.
> 
> The NYC thing is awesome! Should have capped drivers, not cars, tho. Hope it is repeated around the country.
> 
> ...


idk the car I drive used to qualify for uber black up there but it looks like they got rid of it, and it will be interesting to see if other things might change like changing it from 12 hours driving time to 8 hours online time.

I think this will only affect markets that have black which means they got some local authority.

Everything is on a state level in Florida, in addition to being the wild west out here regulation wise. Our cars dont'even require to be inspected lol.

I am hoping the broker of stolen identity story that broke out will help down here as there is a lot of shenannigans going on down here with amigos and familia



Lee239 said:


> Can you go work in Orlando, the pay is bad but they are busy at least.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Do you guys get snowbirds where you drive now, if so it might pick up late October.


With snowbirds you also get out of town uber drivers as well, it never stops. The big one is foreigners like canadians as they can only live here 6 months of the year, it should start in another month


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago. Every major intersection has not just one Uber/Lyft driver but often three or four. I spent five hours driving all over today and got two pings. One ping was horrible from a 4.6 minimum fare so I declined it.
> 
> When does it stop? When you can leave the app on 18 hours a day and get 1-3 pings a day? It seems everyone wants to be a Uber driver. There is some clown who parks in the street in front of my house (taking all the pings so I can't work from my home). His older SUV has a half primer rear bumper. While sitting by a hotel I saw a marked delivery vehicle for a restaurant who also had a Lyft sticker on the back. I opened the app and sure enough, he's a driver. I was driving today and some moron had his rap music blaring so loud you could hear it three blocks away with his windows open and was smoking a cigarette. Yep, I saw a phone mount and saw Uber going. The guy looked like an escaped convict.
> 
> I'm just wondering at what point they stop accepting new drivers in a area. NYC definitely has the right idea with capping it. I wish they'd do that here but I know there is no chance.


Maybe when all rides have a 3 minute pick up. Honestly, so many drivers won't do this or that. So they add more.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> As bad as they possibly can. The sign up bonuses in individual markets is usually an indicator.


Well I think the signup bonuses here are down to $25 lol. The problem is there is a company here doing Lyft recruitment. I've actually given people a ride twice who work for them. It's like a call center I think. So I suspect they bring in lots of people with lies and of course once they do Lyft they will probably do Uber too in a matter of weeks.

I think the main thing here though is desperation and the lack of good jobs. People are just trying to pay the rent (and in many cases, sadly, trying to get money to buy their illegal drugs).



Gilby said:


> I think so. First of all, the mileage is a tax deduction.
> 
> Two or three times a week, I get a ping on my seven mile trip home from my real job. Most of the time it is four or five dollars, but it helps pay for the trip home. Today it was a $25+ fare to the airport, and when I was leaving, I got another ping from a guy whose flight was delayed, so he was going back to his hotel, a mile from my home. I got more than $50, adding about 45 minutes to my commute home.


I had completely forgot about the standard mileage deduction. Once you go "online" that almost certainly allows you to take the deduction. Great point.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Well I think the signup bonuses here are down to $25 lol. The problem is there is a company here doing Lyft recruitment.


I got this from Lyft


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

AllGold said:


> At least ask him to stop parking in front of your house and taking all your pings.


Honestly normally I don't work too much out of my house but every once in a while when it gets really slow I do. I'm not sure how to approach the guy without coming across as a jerk. The funny thing is this is a poor area. It's not a great location for taking pings. The only benefit I see is the shade from a big tree. That is important here right now as the heat index is still often 100+.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Honestly normally I don't work too much out of my house but every once in a while when it gets really slow I do. I'm not sure how to approach the guy without coming across as a jerk. The funny thing is this is a poor area. It's not a great location for taking pings. The only benefit I see is the shade from a big tree. That is important here right now as the heat index is still often 100+.


You can false ping him and cancel after a min or get rid of the tree lol


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Go into pax app and send a phony ping his way.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I got this from Lyft
> View attachment 260858


You know Lyft and Uber don't pay anything besides a commission so the money you earn is only when people sign up and they may have to even do a number of rides and I bet the make you pay your own Uber fees if you want to get other drivers with minimum rides. Lyft throwing money away to see who will get to the bottom first.


----------



## yommyboo (Jun 8, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Well I think the signup bonuses here are down to $25 lol. The problem is there is a company here doing Lyft recruitment. I've actually given people a ride twice who work for them. It's like a call center I think. So I suspect they bring in lots of people with lies and of course once they do Lyft they will probably do Uber too in a matter of weeks.
> 
> I think the main thing here though is desperation and the lack of good jobs. People are just trying to pay the rent (and in many cases, sadly, trying to get money to buy their illegal drugs).
> 
> I had completely forgot about the standard mileage deduction. Once you go "online" that almost certainly allows you to take the deduction. Great point.


i drop people off to the same place, off ridge wood right? it's horrible!! its like im surrounded by all these drivers all of a sudden. 
in daytona it's madness i was thinking if i can't beat em join em last guy i dropped off said they were hiring signing up people for uber and lyft like what kinda job is that ? i didn't need to go through a 3rd party to start ubering. this company is screwing up the market and they advertise on craigslist to find people to call in.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> But again, they have to go to work anyway. So they lose zero money if they dont get a ride.
> That's the beauty of it. Even a shorty is extra money. They were going to be on the road anyway.


Yep, like I got about 50 miles to work... I can get about $about $30USD for that treck about 9/10 times. Costs me waking up an hour or so earlier... heck I take it... better than nothing.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> I got this from Lyft
> View attachment 260858


Did anyone else notice...

This little ditty...8>O

"One our (sp)hour...sheesh....

That should tell you somethin...8>)

Rakos


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago. Every major intersection has not just one Uber/Lyft driver but often three or four. I spent five hours driving all over today and got two pings. One ping was horrible from a 4.6 minimum fare so I declined it.
> 
> When does it stop? When you can leave the app on 18 hours a day and get 1-3 pings a day? It seems everyone wants to be a Uber driver. There is some clown who parks in the street in front of my house (taking all the pings so I can't work from my home). His older SUV has a half primer rear bumper. While sitting by a hotel I saw a marked delivery vehicle for a restaurant who also had a Lyft sticker on the back. I opened the app and sure enough, he's a driver. I was driving today and some moron had his rap music blaring so loud you could hear it three blocks away with his windows open and was smoking a cigarette. Yep, I saw a phone mount and saw Uber going. The guy looked like an escaped convict.
> 
> I'm just wondering at what point they stop accepting new drivers in a area. NYC definitely has the right idea with capping it. I wish they'd do that here but I know there is no chance.


NYC has, as of now, only capped for one year while they conduct a study.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> There currently is no disincentive to the TNCs saturating any given market. They'll keep burning through drivers but as long as they can replace them, no great worry. They can also seemingly survive any PR hit that has come their way so far from below minimum wage pay to rapey drivers.
> 
> The only thing to move the needle on driver saturation would be through either regulation (as MistaT mentioned) or real competition from a new TNC company with enough muscle behind it to make U&L crud their pants and poach their workforce and/or riders. I have a personal fantasy of Google doing something like this as payback for the thievery just before the big IPO. Ah, it's a nice dream...


Google has 60,000 Chrysler mini vans and 20,000 jags... They are thinking 
Autonomous, and paying somebody 
Minimum wage to monitor the vehicle 
From the driver seat .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mbd said:


> Google has 60,000 Chrysler mini vans and 20,000 jags... They are thinking
> Autonomous, and paying somebody
> Minimum wage to monitor the vehicle
> From the driver seat .


Minimum wage plus cost of gas.... I'm cheaper


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago. Every major intersection has not just one Uber/Lyft driver but often three or four. I spent five hours driving all over today and got two pings. One ping was horrible from a 4.6 minimum fare so I declined it.
> 
> When does it stop? When you can leave the app on 18 hours a day and get 1-3 pings a day? It seems everyone wants to be a Uber driver. There is some clown who parks in the street in front of my house (taking all the pings so I can't work from my home). His older SUV has a half primer rear bumper. While sitting by a hotel I saw a marked delivery vehicle for a restaurant who also had a Lyft sticker on the back. I opened the app and sure enough, he's a driver. I was driving today and some moron had his rap music blaring so loud you could hear it three blocks away with his windows open and was smoking a cigarette. Yep, I saw a phone mount and saw Uber going. The guy looked like an escaped convict.
> 
> I'm just wondering at what point they stop accepting new drivers in a area. NYC definitely has the right idea with capping it. I wish they'd do that here but I know there is no chance.


listen bro, Uber doesn't give a Flying F about you or any other drivers, Ubers attitude is the more drivers making UBER $$$ the merrier? Notice i said making Uber $$$,Uber has ice water in there veins, outside of the local Governments stepping in to cap drivers, Uber drivers are $hit out of luck.get the pic? JMO


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> You can false ping him and cancel after a min or get rid of the tree lol


Hang several large, tastefully designed bird feeders. Keep tree; birds, get rid of car.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Minimum wage plus cost of gas.... I'm cheaper


Eventually electric


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> Google has 60,000 Chrysler mini vans and 20,000 jags... They are thinking
> Autonomous, and paying somebody
> Minimum wage to monitor the vehicle
> From the driver seat .


You'd think that these people could do basic match and figure out that it's just not possible to turn a profit using high end cars for stuff like this.

On the cheap end you have a $30k van with a $50k "self driving" package, so a $80k vehicle that averages 19 mpg doing rideshare. LOL

In autonomous mode they'd probably run at least 20 hrs a day, so assuming driving 20 miles per hr, they're driving 400 miles a day, or almost 150k miles a year. Vehicles would need to be replaced every 2 years (tops) meaning they need to make $40k /yr (approx $750 /wk) just to pay on the car. (and that doesn't include the cost of gas (7500 gal x $3 = $23k), "attendant/technician," insurance or other maintenance costs)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago.
> When does it stop?


Substitute driver saturation for winter prediction in the following video.








Kodyhead said:


> I got this from Lyft
> View attachment 260858


Make sure you understand what that phrase "*LEARN HOW TO EARN UP TO" *means. Learning how to do something and doing it are two completely different things, and $100 falls into the category of up to $2000.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

yommyboo said:


> i drop people off to the same place, off ridge wood right? it's horrible!! its like im surrounded by all these drivers all of a sudden.
> in daytona it's madness i was thinking if i can't beat em join em last guy i dropped off said they were hiring signing up people for uber and lyft like what kinda job is that ? i didn't need to go through a 3rd party to start ubering. this company is screwing up the market and they advertise on craigslist to find people to call in.


Hello. Yep sometimes I work ridgewood. I probably took that guy at some point too. Next time I get him I am going to ask him more about the recruiting thing to find out what is going on.

It's gotten a lot worse in the last month with the amount of drivers. I have no idea why unless it is just desperation. Could be these jerks recruiting too.

I think I'm going to look for those ads and either flag them or post other ads right next to them informing people that they are lies and they will make $5 an hour or less in this area doing Uber and Lyft.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> You'd think that these people could do basic match and figure out that it's just not possible to turn a profit using high end cars for stuff like this.
> 
> On the cheap end you have a $30k van with a $50k "self driving" package, so a $80k vehicle that averages 19 mpg doing rideshare. LOL
> 
> In autonomous mode they'd probably run at least 20 hrs a day, so assuming driving 20 miles per hr, they're driving 400 miles a day, or almost 150k miles a year. Vehicles would need to be replaced every 2 years (tops) meaning they need to make $40k /yr (approx $750 /wk) just to pay on the car. (and that doesn't include the cost of gas (7500 gal x $3 = $23k), "attendant/technician," insurance or other maintenance costs)


Google has $$$$, and i think if it ever hits the roads, it will be specific runs

Possibly doing few of the surges???
Few of the elite college campuses???
They will get most of tech companies 
Businesses

Also - if it is electric, maybe those vehicles can last over 500k or more.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> Google has $$$$, and i think if it ever hits the roads, it will be specific runs
> 
> Possibly doing few of the surges???
> Few of the elite college campuses???
> ...


 - What surges? 
- LOL. There are no "elite college campuses." They're all infested with cheap ass, short run students. ALL OF EM'
- Which tech companies? Do you really think that companies will say, "hey, it's a Google vehicle. Let's take that!" (NOPE)
- Businesses people want to get from point A to point B as quickly as possible. They're not going to wait longer and pay more just because of a Google logo on the side of the vehicle.

The lifespan of an electric vehicle is certainly debatable, but I doubt it will change their overall expenses anytime soon. The cars and self drive packages will undoubtedly be prohibitively expensive, and would still need to be replaced at leasr every 3 or 4 years. Also note that EV's cost more, and would limit how many many runs the vehicle would be able to serve due to range restrictions. EV = more down time, requiring more vehicles. Also keep in mind that without drivers, passengers will totally DESTROY vehicles, increasing down time and requiring more maintenance.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> - What surges?
> - LOL. There are no "elite college campuses." They're all infested with cheap ass, short run students. ALL OF EM'
> - Which tech companies? Do you really think that companies will say, "hey, it's a Google vehicle. Let's take that!" (NOPE)
> - Businesses people want to get from point A to point B as quickly as possible. They're not going to wait longer and pay more just because of a Google logo on the side of the vehicle.
> ...


They will have a human sitting in the driver seat. One passenger told me 2/3 weeks back that he saw a self driving car with a guy taking notes in his laptop
I am going to assume it was some place in California.... also why would google buy 80k vehicles ??? Why not 5000???

Stanford is a big producer of talents for Silicon Valley, I could see google
Give out free vehicles for them... all campus gets free ride, as a start.
Google and Uber not in good terms..

Tsla- ???? They are already mass producing $40k cars.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

They have humans in them because they're not safe in full autonomous mode. Technology is a beautiful thing, but investing in that tech too early, in this case years or decades early, is foolhardy. 

You're free to believe in self driving cars, but someday you'll face reality, just like when you found out Santa wasn't real.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago. Every major intersection has not just one Uber/Lyft driver but often three or four. I spent five hours driving all over today and got two pings. One ping was horrible from a 4.6 minimum fare so I declined it.
> 
> When does it stop? When you can leave the app on 18 hours a day and get 1-3 pings a day? It seems everyone wants to be a Uber driver. There is some clown who parks in the street in front of my house (taking all the pings so I can't work from my home). His older SUV has a half primer rear bumper. While sitting by a hotel I saw a marked delivery vehicle for a restaurant who also had a Lyft sticker on the back. I opened the app and sure enough, he's a driver. I was driving today and some moron had his rap music blaring so loud you could hear it three blocks away with his windows open and was smoking a cigarette. Yep, I saw a phone mount and saw Uber going. The guy looked like an escaped convict.
> 
> I'm just wondering at what point they stop accepting new drivers in a area. NYC definitely has the right idea with capping it. I wish they'd do that here but I know there is no chance.


That's awful. Why do you waste your time with Uber?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> They have humans in them because they're not safe in full autonomous mode. Technology is a beautiful thing, but investing in that tech too early, in this case years or decades early, is foolhardy.
> 
> You're free to believe in self driving cars, but someday you'll face reality, just like when you found out Santa wasn't real.


SANTA ISN"T REAL!

You ruined my life!

There was only 94 days left to XMAS

You big Meanie!


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago. Every major intersection has not just one Uber/Lyft driver but often three or four. I spent five hours driving all over today and got two pings. One ping was horrible from a 4.6 minimum fare so I declined it.
> 
> When does it stop? When you can leave the app on 18 hours a day and get 1-3 pings a day? It seems everyone wants to be a Uber driver. There is some clown who parks in the street in front of my house (taking all the pings so I can't work from my home). His older SUV has a half primer rear bumper. While sitting by a hotel I saw a marked delivery vehicle for a restaurant who also had a Lyft sticker on the back. I opened the app and sure enough, he's a driver. I was driving today and some moron had his rap music blaring so loud you could hear it three blocks away with his windows open and was smoking a cigarette. Yep, I saw a phone mount and saw Uber going. The guy looked like an escaped convict.
> 
> I'm just wondering at what point they stop accepting new drivers in a area. NYC definitely has the right idea with capping it. I wish they'd do that here but I know there is no chance.


Instead of worrying is Uber will limit the number of new drivers, do yourself a favor and just quit. Then you would not have to post on the forum about your problems.



Lee239 said:


> Papi Chulo.
> 
> Take a picture of the primer paint problem and license plate and report it to Uber that car should not be used for Uber.


don't be a snitch. his vehicle obviously passed inspection. don't ruin someone's opportunity to earn money, unless you are a b!tch.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> don't be a snitch. his vehicle obviously passed inspection. don't ruin someone's opportunity to earn money, unless you are a b!tch.


 Repair your hoopty before you are deactivated and you won't have to worry about snitches.


----------



## Murrray (Oct 15, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> SANTA ISN"T REAL!
> 
> You ruined my life!
> 
> ...


----------



## Italk2rocks (Aug 8, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> You'd think that these people could do basic match and figure out that it's just not possible to turn a profit using high end cars for stuff like this.
> 
> On the cheap end you have a $30k van with a $50k "self driving" package, so a $80k vehicle that averages 19 mpg doing rideshare. LOL
> 
> In autonomous mode they'd probably run at least 20 hrs a day, so assuming driving 20 miles per hr, they're driving 400 miles a day, or almost 150k miles a year. Vehicles would need to be replaced every 2 years (tops) meaning they need to make $40k /yr (approx $750 /wk) just to pay on the car. (and that doesn't include the cost of gas (7500 gal x $3 = $23k), "attendant/technician," insurance or other maintenance costs)


I'm wondering if the self driving cars know how to swerve to avoid potholes.


----------



## Murrray (Oct 15, 2015)

Do self driving cars have sensors to detect that the bridge is out, that you are about to go off of a cliff, about to go into a body of water? I would not trust self driving cars driving in the mountains.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> When you get smart and stop driving for Uber.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago. Every major intersection has not just one Uber/Lyft driver but often three or four. I spent five hours driving all over today and got two pings. One ping was horrible from a 4.6 minimum fare so I declined it.
> 
> When does it stop? When you can leave the app on 18 hours a day and get 1-3 pings a day? It seems everyone wants to be a Uber driver. There is some clown who parks in the street in front of my house (taking all the pings so I can't work from my home). His older SUV has a half primer rear bumper. While sitting by a hotel I saw a marked delivery vehicle for a restaurant who also had a Lyft sticker on the back. I opened the app and sure enough, he's a driver. I was driving today and some moron had his rap music blaring so loud you could hear it three blocks away with his windows open and was smoking a cigarette. Yep, I saw a phone mount and saw Uber going. The guy looked like an escaped convict.
> 
> I'm just wondering at what point they stop accepting new drivers in a area. NYC definitely has the right idea with capping it. I wish they'd do that here but I know there is no chance.


Sitting at home whining is not how you drive a taxi.

Problem is, you just need to get out there and work like the drivers that actually make money. Stop making excuses for sloth and go earn the money, or simply quit.

Also, you wrote that you lived in another town a year ago. Do you even know your current market?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

It isn't going to stop without government regulatory caps.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> It isn't going to stop without government regulatory caps.


Caps will be rectified with more stringent checks on cars and drivers. Basically, Lyft/Uber will have a taxi inspector appointed by the local government.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Unless it's an airport filter ride I don't take anyone less than a 4.8, and will often decline less than a 4.9 if the pickup location sucks. Minimum fare rides will eat you alive if you let them.


Dammit Mazzacane said:


> It isn't going to stop without government regulatory caps.


^this. It has gotten to the point now that Uber and Lyft have driven the rates to where you are driving at cost, even in a Hybrid. Legislators need to start setting minimum wage rates.

In Houston on a grandfathered 20% rate, we're at $0.64/mile. Absolutely insane.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago. Every major intersection has not just one Uber/Lyft driver but often three or four. I spent five hours driving all over today and got two pings. One ping was horrible from a 4.6 minimum fare so I declined it.
> 
> When does it stop? When you can leave the app on 18 hours a day and get 1-3 pings a day? It seems everyone wants to be a Uber driver. There is some clown who parks in the street in front of my house (taking all the pings so I can't work from my home). His older SUV has a half primer rear bumper. While sitting by a hotel I saw a marked delivery vehicle for a restaurant who also had a Lyft sticker on the back. I opened the app and sure enough, he's a driver. I was driving today and some moron had his rap music blaring so loud you could hear it three blocks away with his windows open and was smoking a cigarette. Yep, I saw a phone mount and saw Uber going. The guy looked like an escaped convict.
> 
> I'm just wondering at what point they stop accepting new drivers in a area. NYC definitely has the right idea with capping it. I wish they'd do that here but I know there is no chance.


You have to be aggressive and fight for your territory. Track down all the drivers in the pickup radius you want and let them know who's boss.


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

You think that's bad? This past Wednesday was my slowest Wednesday ever. Haven't been doing Uber trying to get Lyft bonus so just Lyft..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I have had not so good days...

When I paid to drive....

Hasn't every driver???

Rakos


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> I should but that guy ain't got nothing. I don't have the heart.


I just turn on the sprinklers, get the car nice and wet, then mow my lawn, making sure the grass clippings get blown his way.

Seriously, go talk to him. Maybe he's clueless and you can teach him something.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Sitting at home whining is not how you drive a taxi.
> 
> Problem is, you just need to get out there and work like the drivers that actually make money. Stop making excuses for sloth and go earn the money, or simply quit.
> 
> Also, you wrote that you lived in another town a year ago. Do you even know your current market?


I think you have me confused with someone else. I've lived here 15+ years.

I know what it is like to drive a taxi. I did that off and on for a decade. There are too many TNC drivers here. It is crazy oversaturated. Earnings on rideshare here are about equal to driving a taxi in the day here during the recession in 2009. It almost does not matter where you go -- there is at least one other driver nearby. If you find a place without another driver usually within minutes one will pop up next to you. In the mean time you are constantly driving around trying to get away from other drivers and not getting pings while burning gas ($). You can't do that for long. It really sucks here.



Mr. Sensitive said:


> You have to be aggressive and fight for your territory. Track down all the drivers in the pickup radius you want and let them know who's boss.


"The Uber wars"


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I think you have me confused with someone else. *I've lived here 15+ years.*





touberornottouber said:


> I could in theory. * I even lived in Kissimmee for about a year*. I don't know the area that well though and absolutely hate traffic. I've been kind of afraid to work over there to be honest! lol


*Yawn*


----------



## Devildog (Jan 12, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago. Every major intersection has not just one Uber/Lyft driver but often three or four. I spent five hours driving all over today and got two pings. One ping was horrible from a 4.6 minimum fare so I declined it.
> 
> When does it stop? When you can leave the app on 18 hours a day and get 1-3 pings a day? It seems everyone wants to be a Uber driver. There is some clown who parks in the street in front of my house (taking all the pings so I can't work from my home). His older SUV has a half primer rear bumper. While sitting by a hotel I saw a marked delivery vehicle for a restaurant who also had a Lyft sticker on the back. I opened the app and sure enough, he's a driver. I was driving today and some moron had his rap music blaring so loud you could hear it three blocks away with his windows open and was smoking a cigarette. Yep, I saw a phone mount and saw Uber going. The guy looked like an escaped convict.
> 
> I'm just wondering at what point they stop accepting new drivers in a area. NYC definitely has the right idea with capping it. I wish they'd do that here but I know there is no chance.


It's absolutely abhorrent the amount of saturation in most markets but Baltimore and Annapolis is absurd. There are virtually no surge pricing fomoredc to a year ago. That along woth thr fact Drivers are to dumb to look at their personal Uber app to see drivers stacked on top of each other.

Breaking News today tells the story: https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...hey-did-four-years-ago-study-finds-2018-09-24


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You wouldn't think capping it was such a good if YOU were the guy that was denied because of a cap. 

And with the turnover rate of drivers a cap makes no sense anyway.


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> In my area there are at least three times as many drivers out as there was one year ago. Every major intersection has not just one Uber/Lyft driver but often three or four. I spent five hours driving all over today and got two pings. One ping was horrible from a 4.6 minimum fare so I declined it.
> 
> When does it stop? When you can leave the app on 18 hours a day and get 1-3 pings a day? It seems everyone wants to be a Uber driver. There is some clown who parks in the street in front of my house (taking all the pings so I can't work from my home). His older SUV has a half primer rear bumper. While sitting by a hotel I saw a marked delivery vehicle for a restaurant who also had a Lyft sticker on the back. I opened the app and sure enough, he's a driver. I was driving today and some moron had his rap music blaring so loud you could hear it three blocks away with his windows open and was smoking a cigarette. Yep, I saw a phone mount and saw Uber going. The guy looked like an escaped convict.
> 
> I'm just wondering at what point they stop accepting new drivers in a area. NYC definitely has the right idea with capping it. I wish they'd do that here but I know there is no chance.


It won't stop unless regulations kick in or drivers stand up so it won't happen until it's to late


----------



## DoItNow (Jun 12, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> That's exactly what they want. They want to make everyone so desperate to the point where every crappy ping gets accepted. If it was up to them all the Select/Black/SUV drivers would join the army of ants, so they could then cut those services and so more pax could get luxury vehicles at bargain prices.
> 
> I actually think Uber likes it when it's slow. When it's slow the crappier rides that no one wants during busier times are less likely to be ignored.


And to replace drivers with automated self driving cars.... then the low fares for passengers will be perfectly fine, no driver to cut in on the fare.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> You wouldn't think capping it was such a good if YOU were the guy that was denied because of a cap.
> 
> And with the turnover rate of drivers a cap makes no sense anyway.


It's actually far better to be denied from the start than to go out and take out a five year vehicle loan for $40,000 and then one year in only make $5 an hour because of all the drivers.

The turnover is increasing because the pay per hour is plummeting due to them taking more of the fare and due to massive driver oversaturation. Currently I won't even work anymore past noon in the day unless it is literally that or be homeless. It's just not worth it. It's not even $5 an hour. It's often $1 or $2 an hour. The last time I did it I made $3.10 in about 4 hours.



Devildog said:


> It's absolutely abhorrent the amount of saturation in most markets but Baltimore and Annapolis is absurd. There are virtually no surge pricing fomoredc to a year ago. That along woth thr fact Drivers are to dumb to look at their personal Uber app to see drivers stacked on top of each other.
> 
> Breaking News today tells the story: https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...hey-did-four-years-ago-study-finds-2018-09-24


I saw that article and agree with it. Two years ago when I started I could go out at 4am and almost always make $75-$100 by 11am. These days it is $35-$50 and to make $100+ somewhat consistently I'd have to stay out until 5pm (13 hours).


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

DoItNow said:


> And to replace drivers with automated self driving cars.... then the low fares for passengers will be perfectly fine, no driver to cut in on the fare.


Most of the money that they save on not paying drivers will just be redirected into maintenance, insurance, storage, safety driver, fees, etc. From .80 per mile we currently keep in LA (out of 1.06), .54 will go to the car itself and the rest will go to paying human people to maintain them, clean them, deal with software issues, safety drivers, etc. Those clowns really think the reason they don't make money is because of the driver lol. How can you take the same chunk of money that taxi companies take, and still not make any profit despite not owning any cars?


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Honestly normally I don't work too much out of my house but every once in a while when it gets really slow I do. I'm not sure how to approach the guy without coming across as a jerk. The funny thing is this is a poor area. It's not a great location for taking pings. The only benefit I see is the shade from a big tree. That is important here right now as the heat index is still often 100+.


Ask your neighbors to park there!


touberornottouber said:


> Honestly normally I don't work too much out of my house but every once in a while when it gets really slow I do. I'm not sure how to approach the guy without coming across as a jerk. The funny thing is this is a poor area. It's not a great location for taking pings. The only benefit I see is the shade from a big tree. That is important here right now as the heat index is still often 100+.


Ping him. Take a trip. Now you are his customer and can report him for stalking you. Kidding. Just put trashcans out there with rotten meat in them. Gotcha. Kidding again. Put nails in the street. I can't stop joking.


----------

